# Re-purposing Equipment



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

First off Merry Christmas to all. Hope you all had as good a Christmas as I. My dear wife set off a chain-reaction though. I had an old beat up Craftsman rolling tool cabinet. From falling off trucks , wedged doors and generally about 20 years of abuse. It not only appeared sad it looked it too. She caught me looking at them several times when we were doing our Home Depot , Lowes , Menards visits. I was interested till I seen the price. Figure old one good enough.

So last night she give me my presents. After I finish she says come with me. I think woo boy but she walks right by the bedroom and on to our closed in porch. Crap just another present I think. Under neath a tarp was one of those rolling bottoms.

She tells me throw that old one away and at first that seemed the reasonable thing to do. BUT I get to thinking ( it happens sometimes ) I got to have a use for that. So after a few cups of joe to clear my head. VIOLA a rolling Shot shell reloading station. I clear the decks determine it is indeed doable. One of Murphy's law nails me. Parts needed will be N- 1. Which N is the number and you are short 1 except in this case it is N-2. As I get ready to go get what I need it dawns on me. CHRISTMAS DAY. When I finish the thing will post pic.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is one for old guys like me with old eyes. Hate trying to fumble through my Mec powder bushings trying to find what I need. Had some leftover material from an ice fishing equipment project. Got my hole cutters out and my labeler and this was the result


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i NEED TO DRAG MY LOADERS OUT OF THE CLOSET and load up what empty casings I have .Ive got around 50 boxes loaded tho been so long since I shot trap Id have to relearn using my Hornady 366 again but I can use mec 600 its easy lol . My boy is 12 and likes to shoot but he is just a little guy which I wanted to start him out with a smaller gauge than 12 but he insisted he wanted to shooot the 12 since I aint been able to get him a gun. So I take my 1100 out figured it had the less kick to it he took the punch pretty good with my reloads then he wanted to shoot a slug he didnt like that very well


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> i NEED TO DRAG MY LOADERS OUT OF THE CLOSET and load up what empty casings I have .Ive got around 50 boxes loaded tho been so long since I shot trap Id have to relearn using my Hornady 366 again but I can use mec 600 its easy lol . My boy is 12 and likes to shoot but he is just a little guy which I wanted to start him out with a smaller gauge than 12 but he insisted he wanted to shooot the 12 since I aint been able to get him a gun. So I take my 1100 out figured it had the less kick to it he took the punch pretty good with my reloads then he wanted to shoot a slug he didnt like that very well


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Wished you lived a little closer to Mahoning County. I think I have a perfect starter single shot 20 ga.for him. New in box and only 165. If interested PM me will tell you more. It is listed here on OGF. Most people want to start their beginners with 410's .I could not disagree more as that is what my Pop started me out on. Started my young ones out on 3/4 oz 20 gauge load @ 1100 fps or so. Recoil almost identical to 11/16 oz 3 inch 410 and one heck of a lot better pattern.

As a trap shooter you already know the 410 is the most difficult to get 100 x 100


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

papa, I've just gotta ask, what do you load that requires a 37 bushing??


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know off hand but I know if I got it. I need it LOL


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The big Re-Purp is done . Set it up for shotshell reloading . I don't think this idea would be good for rifle/pistol cartridges. Shotshell reloading does not require the force that cartridge loading does.










All I have left to do is replace the shot and powder tubes. The original ones are so discolored can't hardly see in them.










drawer 1 loading books ,parts ,powder, and primers










drawer 2 wads 20 and 12

Open bottom is for lead shot storage. Eventually I think I am going to put the 12 ga Mec 600 Jr on the back side. This will free up tons of room on my loading desk. During nice days can load outside and help neighbor with his groundhog invasion.

Really like the idea of the portability plus all my components being all together. Where even I will remember where my chit is. The older members will be able to identify with that. Now on to the ice fish project I got whirling in my head.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that looks great. And as 95% of on here would also have a hard time just pitching an old tool cabinet because it has a dent. Great up cycling on the project!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good pops!
Did the same about 30 yrs ago with an old Cornwell bottom chest section. 
Made for a very handy, portable reloading setup.
Cut two half inch pieces of plywood, glued them together and bolted them on top of chest.
Wood cut long enough leaving about an 18" overhang on one end of chest when bolted on chest and loader mounted on over hang. Was plenty strong/stable enough for loading pistol/rifle rds.
Cabinet/drawers held manuals,powders,die sets,tumbler,calipers,micrometers and all other necessary reloading tools.


----------

